# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة هورايزون- خليفة أ

## fija

خواتي الحبيبات
حد منكم عنده فكره عن مدرسة هورايزون إلي في مدينة خليفة أ
ولدي عنده مقابلة يوم الاربعاء حق kg1 
في حد يقول انها نفس مدرسة الابداع، بس غيروا اسمها، وبصراحه مدرسة الابداع مب شي وسمعتها مش زينه..

إلي عندها معلومات تفيدني، جزاها الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## لمعة خرز

اب اب

----------


## لطوف

أختي هاي المدرسه يديده وتابعه لشركة البترول أدنوك وانا سمعت الناس يمدحونها

----------


## "شموخ"

شو دراستهم ؟؟ وشو الرسوم وفيها مواصلات ؟؟

----------


## fija

أختي ما أظن هالمدرسة تابعه أدنوك

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفي هي نفس مدرسة الإبداع بنتي فيها 
بس غيروا إسمها وسوا نظامين بريطاني وأمريكي إنتي عاد إختاري

ومنو قالج مب شيء في الإنجليزي مادري بس في التربية أكثر عن ممتاز بنتي كيجي 2 وتعلمت تصرفات راااااااااائعة إحترام الكبير الأكل الصح الأذكار وما شاء تعرف من 1 لين 100 تعد والإنجليزي تعرف الحروف كلها ها كيجي ون ألحين تتعلم كلمات عن نفسي ممتازة وسعرها بعد ممتاز

----------


## ملااك الكوون

روح الاماراات طرشتلج ع الخاص

----------


## no0on

للرفع انا بعد ابا اعرف لاني سجلت اعيالي

----------


## ام منصور2008

هاي مدرسه يديده ومالها دخل في الابداع  :Astaghfor:

----------


## همسه طاعه

بصراحه عيالي كانوا فى الابداع وبصراحه كل ما تقدموا تبان على حقيقتها يعنى اهمال من المعلمين وحتى المدير مب حازم وبصراحه عيالى صارلهم 3 سنين عندهم قررت اودى البنات حكومى لان نفس المنهج مافى ابد زياه الواحد يدفع بيزات عالفاضي مدخلينهم خاص عسب الجوده والتعليم وطلعت المدارس الحكوميه احسن اما الاولاد افكر انقلهم هورايزون الانجليزيه افضل لان منهجم قوى على ما قريت عنه فى النت وصحيح انه الرسوم ضعف الابداع لعل وعسي يكون افضل من اهمال الابداع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أم منصور فديتج العام كان المريول مال بنتي الإبداع وكان مريولها رمادي فاتح 

ها السنة لا تغير لون المريول وإستوى أزرق ومكتوب عليه هورايزن حتى الباص مالها مكتوب عليه هورايزن  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

تعرفين يبالي أسير أشيك المناهج بس الكيجي فنان بصراحة

----------


## fija

وديت ولدي المقابلة اليوم والحمدلله الله وفقه وقبلوه، المقابلة شوي صعبه بالنسبة لعمرهم
يسألونه عن اسمه وعمره واسم أمه وأبوه واخوانه
ويسألونه عن الألوان واذا يعرفهم بالانجليزي والعربي احسن، أنا ولدي بس بالعربي يعرفهم.
ويعطونه صور أربع أشياء ويخلونه يطلع المختلف من بينهم، مثل صور ثلاث حيوانات وكوب...
ويسألونه عن جسمه العين والشعر ............الخ ، يعني مثل: وين عينك ،وين يدك؟؟ وهو يأشر .

وسألتهم إذا يقبلون للحين، قالت لي هيه يقبلون ما سكروا باب القبول
بس هم عندهم إجازه وبيداومون تاريخ 21-4

وسألتهم هل المدرسه نفسها الابداع؟ 
قالت لي: المالك واحد، بس الاداره غير والمدرسين غير والمنهج غير، يعني مدرستين منفصلات بس المالك واحد.. على حسب كلام المدرسه، ومبناها وايد حلو وكبير..
وان شاء الله إنها تكون مدرسة زينه والله يوفق عيالنا وعيال المسلمين.

ورسومها شامل تقريبا قريب 20 ألف، مع الباص والملابس والكتب.

أرجوا إني أكون أفدتكم..لأني فعلا كنت محتاجه حد يفيدني ويشور علي.

----------


## fija

الرسوم
kg1
16200 ألف
+
الباص....... 3500 ...داخل خليفه أو خارجها
+
الكتب والملابس....... للحين ما حددوا

الحين اتصلت في المدرسة وسألتهم.. وخبروني بالرسوم

----------


## الرووضة

لين اي صف مدرسه هورايزن؟ وحد يعرف عن مدرسه الياسمين ...مستواها ولين اي صف؟؟

----------


## لهفة الخاطر.

اللي جربوا الابداع
شو رايكم فيها
لان ولد اختي طلعوه من النموذجية عشان معدله نازل وماعرفنا وين نوديه
واقترحوا لنا الابداع لان ماتريد توديه حكومي

----------


## هند سلطان

***للــــــــــرفـــــــع***

----------


## بنت فتاش

الصراحة بنتي تدرس عندهم ما عليها اي كلام

----------


## عضوةUAE

ماعندي فكره حبوبه..وحبيت ارفعلج الموضوووووووووووع..

----------


## قرموشة الماريه

انا ولدي كان في الياسمينه ونقلته هورايزن لأن رسوم الياسمينه غاليه بس شكل هورايزن القسم الاجنبي راقي ومرتب والمدرسات اجنبيات وارتحتلها وفديت ولدي يوم سوتله امتحان كانت وايد مستانسه عليه لأنه يعرف كل شي تقريبا... وانا زعلانه اني مطلعتنه من الياسمينه لأنها وايد قويه وفوق الممتازه وماشاء الله على ولدي في kg1 ويعرف يقرا القصص الصغيره...بس انا دورت مدارس زينه في نفس المنطقه مالقيت والراحه تقريبا نفس الياسمينه.
الله يوفق عيالنا انشاء الله.

----------


## سر حياتي

عيال اختي في المدرسه كان اسمها الابداع وغيرو اسمها
مايهتمون بالانجليزي..

----------


## حنان2006

مب زينا

----------


## يشرفني اخونكـ

الغاليه مدرسه الابداع هي قسم اللغه العربيه بس غيروا اسمها 

اما مدرسه هورايزن قسم اللغه الانجليزيه فهي مدرسه يديده توها من 3 او 4 سنوات بس !!!

واختي درست عندهم من كي جي 1 وهي الحين صف 1 ( ف القسم الانجليزيه )

دراستهم واييييييييييييييد اوكيه وشديده لدرجه فضيغه ومناهجهم نفس منهج مدرسه الورود 

اختي المدرسه ما عليها كلام ابد وهي 100 % وعن تجربه لأنها لو مب اوكيه جان طلعنا اختنا منها

----------


## lady pink

^
^
^ 
UP UP
UP
^
^

----------


## يمنات

*السموحه 

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه*

----------

